# Vacuum chamber question



## Wildbill1988 (Jun 3, 2019)

I picked up a mirro 12 qt pressure cooker.  It is 14 inch across, I am planning to replace the top with 3/4" plexiglass. Is that strong enough ?


----------



## robutacion (Jun 4, 2019)

Wildbill1988 said:


> I picked up a mirro 12 qt pressure cooker.  It is 14 inch across, I am planning to replace the top with 3/4" plexiglass. Is that strong enough ?


Yes, the 3/4 will be more than sufficient as the diameter of the pressure vessel is not that big.

Best of luck,
Cheers
George


----------



## lorbay (Jun 4, 2019)

I used Lexan when I did mine. 
Lin


----------



## Dehn0045 (Jun 4, 2019)

Plexiglass is ploy methyl methacrylate, the rule of thumb that "like dissolves like" suggests that Plexiglass won't hold up well against acrylate stabilizing resins.  That said, others have said that 3/4" holds up reasonably well.  However, I'd suggest trying to avoid getting liquid resin on the lid .


----------



## TattooedTurner (Jun 5, 2019)

My lid is less than 3/4” and it’s held up well. As mentioned, try not to get the stabilizing resin on the lid. I did once and didn’t wipe it down right away. Our hot, dry desert air made the resin cure and now I can’t see through the lid so I need to replace it.


----------



## budnder (Jun 6, 2019)

I've been using 1/2 Plexiglass ( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P48KVZ2 ) for a couple of years with no issue. Using it on a 6 inch PVC pipe chamber, as well as a few 2 inch wide, but tall PVC tubes. Nice thing about a big flat lid with a center vacuum fixture is that you can use it with a variety of differently shaped chambers.


----------



## Framer (Jun 6, 2019)

I would like to know where to find more info about making one. I thought I would have to try HF and get one of their pressure vessel s. I Definetly want to make my own blanks. This past weekend was the first I had heard about making your own acrylic blanks and really liked idea. I've used epoxy on several projects and like it.


----------

